# Food with Immunity Booster??



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone knows of a cat food on the recommended list that has some kind of immunity booster in it? My Herc keeps getting URI's, so I'm looking for something to give his immune system a kick start. I tried looking through the threads but didn't see anything. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If he will eat green pepper, it was always said to be good for boosting the immunity.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Nancy said:


> If he will eat green pepper, it was always said to be good for boosting the immunity.


Really? I'll see if I can get him to eat a little. Just raw? It's funny, ever since i started giving him meds he won't take treats from me. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

the vet gave Sweetie an immunity boost at some point. you know, that thick bright orange stuff... Nancy, do you remember what it's called?

i had no idea about green pepper. just raw?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, raw. I've had some that would eat a bit, but most won't touch it

I don't know what the thick orange stuff is. It may come to me. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

this one: http://www.exoticdvm.com/index.cfm?fuse ... up_id=126&

i can give you the dosage if you're interested.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> this one: http://www.exoticdvm.com/index.cfm?fuse ... up_id=126&
> 
> i can give you the dosage if you're interested.


That's red palm fruit oil -- same as Sunshine Factor.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > this one: http://www.exoticdvm.com/index.cfm?fuse ... up_id=126&
> ...


Its actually not the same. Its made by the same company though.

Booster is a mixture of organic Brazilian red palm fruit oil and a monoglyceride of a fatty acid.

Sunshine factor is just the red palm fruit oil.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Kenzi said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > fracturedcircle said:
> ...


Actually it is the same thing. The monoglyceride suspended in Booster is Lauric Acid, a saturated fatty acid found in palm fruit oil.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I would do what some dieticians, etc suggest for ppl: the more dark green & orange the better...spinach, carrots and peppers (green, red) and sweet potatoes are ALWAYS listed in the lists...yogurt usually maes the top 10, too.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually Miss C, that's what the vet said too...more green leafy veggies.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am trying to put McDonald's out of business by changing Jamie's eating habits and the lessons I give him every time he's shopping for produce: buy the darkest greens and brightest everything else - the flesh not the skins!! 

"I know the only fruit you'll eat is a pear, honey, and they have green skin but they're not as good as honeydew. No, honey, the skin color isn't green but the flesh is."

At least we're past the "But a Big Mac has tomatoe & lettuce and if I have THREE of them...." loophole phase. :roll:


----------



## Kristie (Jan 4, 2011)

MissC said:


> ...yogurt usually makes the top 10, too.


I know that hedgehogs are lactose intolerant, so how much of yogurt is okay? Or, are the little yogurt treats at the pet store okay?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Kristie said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > ...yogurt usually makes the top 10, too.
> ...


Yogurt is very well tolerated by individuals who are lactose intolerant, that's because the beneficial bacteria has consumed most of the lactose during fermentation. That being said, I wouldn't feed yogurt to hedgies that often, but only as a very occasional treat. If you are interested in providing beneficial bacteria to your hedgie, there are probiotics products that can be found at the pet store, like Bene-Bac.

Those yogurt treats are garbage, full of sugar.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

'zactly what susanp said! I have read on HHC about people feeding teeny amounts of yogurt - flavored, I think? - but only the 'good' brands with real culture and no sugar/preservatives and as a treat only.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You can also ask doc about specific supplements to give that will help him. You can usually buy human supplements in capsules, open a capsule and sprinkle on the recommended amount on your hedgehog's food.

This works out well when you have a hedgehog that simply will not try new foods.


----------



## Mytheral (Feb 9, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> Kristie said:
> 
> 
> > MissC said:
> ...


Yogurt is *better* tolerated by indviduals who are lactose intolerant.

Is it still going to cause gas and have a laxative effect? Yes. Is it going to be as bad as if you had a glass of milk? No.

The health benefits in yogurt come from the probiotics and there are plenty of other ways of getting that in your/or a hedgies diet. Check out the health section at any decent grocery store.

That said greek style yogurt gets more of the lactose out and isn't as sweet if you're insisting on feeding it.

For urinary health why not add in a food containing cranberries?


----------



## Yelenko (Jan 23, 2013)

i have a hedgie 2y/o, and he has a viral warts on the gums. 1st time, 6 months ago, vet opetared him and removed it(than i didnt know that it is warts). my new vet says that they are viral warts and that it grows because of his weak immunity. she says that they are oft among cats. she gave him oral medicine and liquid which i put on his gums. now warts are almost gone but vet said that hey will be back because of weak immunity.

i feed him with royal canine indoor27, that is the best food that i can buy here( i put it in water so he can chew). problem is he eats only his kibbles and cooked chicken heart and meat, worms, sometimes cat paste and chicken liver, no vegetables, no fruits, no baby food or raw meat . 

do you have any suggestion what and how should i give him food to boost his immunity?

my vet recommended cat vitamin paste but i dont have money for it and i want to try everything else naturally


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

When I had doggy rescues with bad immune systems, I'd pick up calf colostrum from tractor supply and sprinkle it on their kibble. It did help. I have no idea if that's good for hedgehogs. I don't think the brand I bought had actual milk protein, I know that would be bad.


----------

